# Whatcha Smoking This Holiday Weekend?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Just cleaned the smoker so I can get an early start tomorrow morning. A long relaxing day planned.

2 pork butts for pulled pork, ~8# each
2 racks of baby back ribs will go on about 4 hours before dinner.
I was digging through my pile and it looks like I’m out of apple wood so cherry it will be.

Weather won’t be perfect so I might as well do something outside even if it rains.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Doing a couple of tri tips using sugar maple.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Brisket 🤤


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

One chicken yesterday, apple and oak chips.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Big fat doobies and some yard birds.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Tacos Al Pastor!
YouTube brought me this one, the rub tastes great, I’m really excited to try this later on today. Smoke at 250ish until it hits 145 then slice thin, minimal garnish.


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

That question takes on whole new meaning these days. By the smell of things in most parking lots and more than a few back yards on my evening walks, it’s obvious what many people are smoking now. Sometimes seems like I can’t get away from it.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

LWCClub said:


> That question takes on whole new meaning these days. By the smell of things in most parking lots and more than a few back yards on my evening walks, it’s obvious what many people are smoking now. Sometimes seems like I can’t get away from it.


I know exactly what your talking about, it’s everywhere it’s not supposed to be, but, let’s keep this thread on course, by that I mean what are we eating next…..


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Wild turkey breast. Homemade brine of water, kosher salt, brown sugar and apple juice. Then sweet and Smoky rub , wrap in bacon and smoked with mesquite chips. 
Also smoking 2# of venison jerky with cherry chips.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Half pork loin for the 2 of us. Not sure if I'll just grill it, or smoke it lightly.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

LWCClub said:


> That question takes on whole new meaning these days. By the smell of things in most parking lots and more than a few back yards on my evening walks, it’s obvious what many people are smoking now. Sometimes seems like I can’t get away from it.


Crazy isn't it. Everyone makes these portable pellet smokers and people are smoking everywhere. Tailgating at Walmart, backyard BBQ, marinas and even on the river fishing.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

It was more fun when it was illegal. Pork Butt with Cherry and Hickory BTW.


----------



## VanderLaan (Dec 30, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> View attachment 785533


That looks great. Need to see the finished product plated and ready to eat.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Bodega bubble gum wax. About done with green point stuff till next season


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

To jiggerjarvi- what’s your address. I’ll be over in a bit. Looks great. Love the street taco shells too


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

ReallyBigFish said:


> To jiggerjarvi- what’s your address. I’ll be over in a bit. Looks great. Love the street taco shells too


Not over the internet!

I gotta say, it was DELICIOUS!
I followed the recipe to the letter, for my 1st attempt it was a smash, took it across the street to the party and everyone loved it, I’ll post the link, we’ll worth the effort if you like that kinda food.


https://heygrillhey.com/smoked-al-pastor/


The rub or paste used is not hot or spicy, my wife ate it and she doesn’t do hot!
I’d say it’s kid friendly with no burn.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The ribs came out great. The pork butt is still in the smoker it’s made it through the stall. 174* now.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a pork shoulder going on in few hours.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Cooked my loin on the grill. EVO. salt and pepper. Took it to 145°.. Tough as hell. Disappointed, but will do good for samiches or Quesada's. Beer was cold.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

bobberbill said:


> Cooked my loin on the grill. EVO. salt and pepper. Took it to 145°.. Tough as hell. Disappointed, but will do good for samiches or Quesada's. Beer was cold.


I go 140 on smoker with pork loins , always juicy and tender


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Think I just cooked it one beer too long! 145, then let it rest overdid it. Opps..


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, more food porn!
Here’s mine, a mini Al Pastor from the smaller scraps that didn’t fit yesterday( my PittBoss isn’t tall enough for the longest skewer, only reason I didn’t get all 7 lbs yesterday)


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Update on the pork shoulder!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

Smoking tomatoes,peppers,and onions for a future chilly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Some cigar that Farmlegend gave me


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

4 of the 9 that I ate…..


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

Anybody ever smoke a cabbage? I have done it several times now, and awesome!


----------



## fishwiz (Oct 18, 2005)

Smoked cabbage yum, I carve a hole in the center and fill with garlic butter.


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

I cut the cabbage in half, smear on butter, garlic salt and pepper, couple bacon slices on top, or polish sausage cut in half or crumbled, then cook for 8-10hrs on 275deg. Unbelievable!


----------

